# "my" Frankenstein Rom... Testers And Developers Wanted...



## dbownerdb10 (Oct 6, 2011)

I could use some help...

about a week or so ago, I decided that rather than asking for different things to be incorporated into the next builds... I would try for myself... Now, I am NO programmer, I would like to think Im rather... "clever"? maybe, and do alright for myself.. but Im kind of at a standstill.. Here is where I am at:
I have successfully incorporated parts of the following (the parts that I like) into one, single, flash-able, stable AWESOME ROM...

"MY" Frankenstein ROM's contents:
LIBERTY RC1
[D3]BLURR3D
[R3]BLURRED - mostly theme aspects
3XP3RI3NC3 - mostly theme aspects
CM7nightly(4D3) - mostly theme aspects
P3DROID TRANQUILITY BOX - mostly theme aspects
LIQUID GINGERBREADv2.6(from the D1) - mostly theme aspects
a few random BIONIC AOSP applications.
many other apps/ mods
What I have is SICK, I love it!!! could not be happier. However, after MANY MANY MANY reboots, bootloops, bricks, tinkering, modding, fixing, changing... there is but ONE last thing I want to incorporate, but, I am having problems incorporating... "choose-ability" of the toggles in the power widget (notification pull down)...

If anyone has any ideas, has done this before, has a version of this working for the bionic, wants to exchange codes, bounce ideas off each other, ANYTHING - help to work this out, and give everyone out there another option (awesome option) for a ROM on their BIONIC...
please let me know.. I would be happy to share what I have and work with you (you all) to iron out this last bug....

I didnt start this project with the intent to distribute, I kinda just started so that I could have a ROM, for me, that had all the stuff I like. But I would certainly be happy to share with anyone who can help me out. And I would be happy to try to return the favor however I can...

thanks guys!!!!

EDIT: hell, why not distribute! ....coming soon...(plus a few screenshots)


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I have experience testing and trouble shooting. Not sure how much help I will be but I am willing to offer what I have.


----------



## dbownerdb10 (Oct 6, 2011)

Awesome, thanks I can use your help im sure. do you have any ideas in terms of incorporating the choose-ability of the toggles in the pulldown? also, fyi in terms of troubleshooting etc.. this ROM is a blur-less ROM (besides contacts)...


----------



## syntheticreality (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm willing to test if you feel its pretty stable and provide feedback, but I can't provide much in terms of development.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

dbownerdb10 said:


> Awesome, thanks I can use your help im sure. do you have any ideas in terms of incorporating the choose-ability of the toggles in the pulldown? also, fyi in terms of troubleshooting etc.. this ROM is a blur-less ROM (besides contacts)...


I woulda also like to know you're to incorp the toggels in notification


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## dbownerdb10 (Oct 6, 2011)

what are the "rules" for releasing... I have been wondering about this. "MY" ROM is, again, a compilation of MANY parts from MANY ROMS. it is very stable, and it is amazing as far as I am concerned (and Im pretty picky). I got probably... 25-35(pretty serious) hours into it. However, when it comes to "copyrights" or "infringements" I am not sure how it all works here... is there a disclaimer that will allow me to be free and clear - that I can put in the release OP, that will save my a$$? do I need to remove all paid apps before I post, do I need to have each dev sign off on something for all instances of their code? ... please advise, because I am thinking I will just go ahead a put it out there. maybe someone will enjoy this also.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

dbownerdb10 said:


> what are the "rules" for releasing... I have been wondering about this. "MY" ROM is, again, a compilation of MANY parts from MANY ROMS. it is very stable, and it is amazing as far as I am concerned (and Im pretty picky). I got probably... 25-35(pretty serious) hours into it. However, when it comes to "copyrights" or "infringements" I am not sure how it all works here... is there a disclaimer that will allow me to be free and clear - that I can put in the release OP, that will save my a$$? do I need to remove all paid apps before I post, do I need to have each dev sign off on something for all instances of their code? ... please advise, because I am thinking I will just go ahead a put it out there. maybe someone will enjoy this also.


Well first rule of the development section is there has to be something to download.

You should credit everything that you did not create yourself & describe the item honestly from the get-go. The truth will come out. 
As far as permission is concerned you should attempt to aquire it as a sign of respect to the original creators.

Do not include any warez or pirated apps. If it costs money do not include it.


----------



## dbownerdb10 (Oct 6, 2011)

poontab said:


> Well first rule of the development section is there has to be something to download.
> 
> You should credit everything that you did not create yourself & describe the item honestly from the get-go. The truth will come out.
> As far as permission is concerned you should attempt to aquire it as a sign of respect to the original creators.
> ...


Thanks!
it is certainly not (nor was it, or will it be) my intent to take credit for the work of the devs. I was (or thought I was) clear in stating that this is a compilation of MANY different existing ROMS into one, single, flash-able - custom concoction. I have put a fair (well a lot) of effort into creating this "frankenstein" sexy, fast, stable beast... thank you for your information, and I will be sure to keep it in mind upon release.


----------



## dbownerdb10 (Oct 6, 2011)

for those of you that have read/ and or responded... let me know what you think of the screenshots - - - yay/ nay? I could still use input on the last mod... thanks.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

dbownerdb10 said:


> for those of you that have read/ and or responded... let me know what you think of the screenshots - - - yay/ nay? I could still use input on the last mod... thanks.


Looks very good!! I am working on a fix for the pull down problem. Since its from liberty it may not be able to change on the fly. Its not a feature included in liberty yet. I'm looking into it and yes I have direct contact with the developers of liberty.

EDIT: please PM me


----------



## dbownerdb10 (Oct 6, 2011)

adroidman said:


> Looks very good!! I am working on a fix for the pull down problem. Since its from liberty it may not be able to change on the fly. Its not a feature included in liberty yet. I'm looking into it and yes I have direct contact with the developers of liberty.
> 
> EDIT: please PM me


Thanks man. glad to hear your interested, I would have uploaded more pics to show off the other mods, but theres a stupid size limit, and didnt feel like compressing...
as for a work around. yes, unfortunetly its not an option on liberty's most recent release. my first thought was:

- starting with the nightly CM release thats out with safeboot for the bionic (or another older version w/the capability) 
- modify command references (ie. "@@android/res/layout.cyanogenmod. xxx") in the function .xml's while maintaing whatever framework for the colors and backgrounds you like, in this instance synergy v1 ...
Im not sure if its my lack of experience with java or the compiler I am using or what, but Im having trouble....
IF you can get the big dogs involved, THAT would be sick. I would certainly appreciate your help also... lemme know...


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Yea like I said PM me so I can get in touch with you. I don't want some of the info I have out in public.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

dbownerdb10 said:


> Thanks!
> it is certainly not (nor was it, or will it be) my intent to take credit for the work of the devs. I was (or thought I was) clear in stating that this is a compilation of MANY different existing ROMS into one, single, flash-able - custom concoction. I have put a fair (well a lot) of effort into creating this "frankenstein" sexy, fast, stable beast... thank you for your information, and I will be sure to keep it in mind upon release.


Cool just make sure you follow this & you'll be all set.


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm in for testing shoot me a link here or on XDA. Or by gmail [email protected]


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

I like the icons for the status bar, maybe you should do a theme too. Id DL it.


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

dbownerdb10 said:


> what are the "rules" for releasing... I have been wondering about this. "MY" ROM is, again, a compilation of MANY parts from MANY ROMS. it is very stable, and it is amazing as far as I am concerned (and Im pretty picky). I got probably... 25-35(pretty serious) hours into it. However, when it comes to "copyrights" or "infringements" I am not sure how it all works here... is there a disclaimer that will allow me to be free and clear - that I can put in the release OP, that will save my a$$? do I need to remove all paid apps before I post, do I need to have each dev sign off on something for all instances of their code? ... please advise, because I am thinking I will just go ahead a put it out there. maybe someone will enjoy this also.


Credit for applied work... Its all Open Source. If this wasn't the case, Google would be up all our asses. It is all theirs in the beginning.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dbownerdb10 (Oct 6, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> Credit for applied work... Its all Open Source. If this wasn't the case, Google would be up all our asses. It is all theirs in the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this guy! the legend! senor th30ry! ... noted, and will do... any chance you wana attack this last little feature together?


----------



## Fersayken2 (Jun 29, 2011)

I would like to try it out. I don't know how to help you with pulldown though other than testing.


----------



## tkdboi (Sep 13, 2011)

i would love to try this beast rom out


----------



## dbownerdb10 (Oct 6, 2011)

sorry for the delay, I got side tracked running around getting hammered with friends out enjoying the view for holloween... finally had a few hung over moments to mess around, here is a little update(attached)....
there are just a couple more things I want to do, then I suppose I'll start passing it out... any suggestions in the mean time? questions/ comments (in terms of look and feel, or other)...
take care guys.


----------



## bionicmonkey (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks cool the font is a little odd in my opinion but pretty cool looking otherwise.
Just wondering is it aosp or blur based?


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks to be blur based


----------



## bionicmonkey (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok thanks I personally prefer aosp and I know others do too (not saying all do) it would be really awesome if you could do an aosp version in the future


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

CyanogenMods team is working on getting AOSP for the bionic. Its in alpha testing now and is extremely extremely buggy. I recommend if you want to try do so when you have time to go back to a backup because its not usable for everyday use yet


----------



## bionicmonkey (Nov 4, 2011)

Deleted sry dont have time


----------

